# 11/25/04 Blazers @ Dallas Game Thread



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*11/26/04 Blazers @ Dallas Game Thread*

Game Thread- 11/26/04 Blazers @ Mavericks  








Vs









Dallas, TX 10:00 AM Local Time TV:FSN

Projected Starters 









.






























*VS* 






































*Key Matchup:*







VS









*What Blazer Fans should Look for:* 

*Will Damon and Derek shoot well?
*Will the Blazers contain Dirk?
*Will Zach save the day again? 

Please post your predictions, updates, or just comments on the game.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

First comment on the game:

it's actually Friday, November 26. Not today.

-Pop


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

:laugh: Oh yeah! I think we will win this one. If we can contain Dirk we got this one in the bag.

BFreak.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Freak</b>!
> :laugh: Oh yeah! I think we will win this one. If we can contain Dirk we got this one in the bag.
> 
> BFreak.


If I remember right, Dirk is injured and won't play tomorrow night.

-Pop


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

Zach really needs to get his head straight, else he'll hurt our chances of making the playoffs. Trade him for Finley now, it would make our team look a lot better.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>#10</b>!
> Zach really needs to get his head straight, else he'll hurt our chances of making the playoffs. Trade him for Finley now, it would make our team look a lot better.




I would like to take this time to apologize to a few people. I won't name names, but I've reacted to your posts by saying they were the dumbest things I've ever read.

This however take the cake. I mean what the hell are you talking about dude? Zach is the player that's winning us games period.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha...

Posts like these are the reason you are one of my favorite posters.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Let's see if Cheeks is seeing the obvious - 

Reef needs a few more touches a game. 

Let's see if he pulls 1-2 from Damon and Randolph to make that happen.

Play.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

From Randolph? Why do you keep insisting that Randolph should get less touches?

Damon should get MORE touches and assists. But if you are talking about SHOTS than DA should probably be the one that defers to SAR.


----------



## BBALLSCIENCES (Oct 16, 2004)

I'm on the Bassy Watch. After getting 2pts, 7assists, 2 steals in 14 minutes against the Griz, he has been rewarded with four DNP's. Even Outlaw and Pryzbilla have been getting more time. I hope that I'm not the only one who's confused by this. Here's to a blowout, or being blown out, or a sprained ankle to Damon or Nick so Bassy gets in.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SodaPopinski</b>!
> 
> 
> If I remember right, Dirk is injured and won't play tomorrow night.
> ...


No he came back early against the Spurs and had 23/11. I'm hoping he won't play though.

BFreak


----------



## BlazersBlazersBlazers (Sep 15, 2004)

Channel 8 has angered me by opting to continue with their coverage of the Meier and Frank Parade and not go to the Blazer game :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...











I thought it was funny anyway


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Finally the game is on. Stupid Parade!

BFreak


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Cheeks brought his "A" game today. Geez. Dallas is triple-teaming the post, and Cheeks keeps trying to force-feed it in.

God I hate him so much.

-Pop


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

4 turnovers in a row, ouch thats killing us.

BFreak


----------



## BlazersBlazersBlazers (Sep 15, 2004)

I didn't like the call on ruben, I know that they are trying to call that more often this year but Dirk hadn't even begun any sort of movement


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Mo better put one of the guards back in - this lineup is lost!


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

MEMO TO CHEEKS:

WHEN A TEAM IS ZONING YOU, YOU HAVE TO PUT SOME GUYS IN WHO CAN AT LEAST ATTEMPT A DECENT LOOKING OUTSIDE SHOT, YOU MORON.

Cheeks is the dumbest sack of crap in this league.

-Pop


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

everytime Ruben gets the ball in the halfcourt I cringe... He was responsible for two of those four straight turnovers....


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

These refs are trigger happy for the Mavericks


----------



## BlazersBlazersBlazers (Sep 15, 2004)

Louie Greos (sp?) is a bad referee


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Soda,

Who would you suggest? Damon? DA? Van Exel is already in there... 

This team doesn't have a zone-buster....

Still, I agree, something must be done. Change the lineup... SOMETHING!!!!


----------



## Blaze43 (Jun 2, 2003)

Can someone please make a shoot, 30% is not going to cut it. Add to that 7 turnovers and it could be a long half.


----------



## Blaze43 (Jun 2, 2003)

Can I please spell shot instead of shoot.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I personaly couldn't be happier that Dallas is playing zone. 

It really shows how badly this team needs a shooter, or at least someone that plays on the perimiter that can create their own shot.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Hurry back Richie!!!


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Why can Ruben not hit the front end of his free throws? The second one is always nothing but net, yet he can't drop the first. Kills me.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Its like they knew I turned the game on

8 staight Blazer points


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Portland definitely needs to trade for a shooter. The Blazers could probably get a guy like David Wesley, or even Vladimir Radmanovic from Seattle. Whoever they can get, they need to get somebody if they want to make a run at the playoffs this year.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> I personaly couldn't be happier that Dallas is playing zone.
> 
> It really shows how badly this team needs a shooter, or at least someone that plays on the perimiter that can create their own shot.



Totally agree M&M

Is it February yet?


----------



## BlazersBlazersBlazers (Sep 15, 2004)

Our defense is going to keep is in a lot of games this year but we won't go anywhere if we can't hit shots


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I am not one to analyze stats too much. But they seem to think our D is good

Are they just blowig smoke, or are we doing good at D this year????


I know our 3 pt shooting D is horrible


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

I wonder if DA will ever dunk again? The guy just really is afraid to take to the air... Freaking Juwan Howard.....


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

We're playing much harder now, things are looking up.


----------



## BlazersBlazersBlazers (Sep 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> I am not one to analyze stats too much. But they seem to think our D is good
> 
> Are they just blowig smoke, or are we doing good at D this year????
> ...



I think when our second unit is in (mainly Miles and Patterson) we have one of the best defensive units in the league, our starters D is average to below average everywhere minus theo


----------



## Focus (Feb 13, 2004)

I only reading NBA.com, is Reef and Zach passing to each other?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

We are in this one.. despite playing badly in the 1st

we seem to be resilient at times..


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Focus</b>!
> I only reading NBA.com, is Reef and Zach passing to each other?


They just had a very nice fast break a bit ago


They are a dynamic duo... without those 2 we would really be in trouble


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Halftime

Mav 43
Blazers 38

Not bad


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

God the Mavs are pathetic. With the way we played in the first half, they should have blown us out.

This bodes well for us in the second half.

I hate Mo Cheeks.

-Pop


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Dallas shot like 4-23 in the 2nd quarter, that is what kept us in the game. Derek Anderson looked like he pulled a groin muscle, but was going to come back in at the last minute but didnt. 

We need to get some rebounds Dallas looks like they are killing us on the boards.

BFreak.


----------



## BlazersBlazersBlazers (Sep 15, 2004)

We aren't boxing out anyone, Mavs should be up big with all their second chances


----------



## Focus (Feb 13, 2004)

Our guards combine for 2-5 FT, team is shooting .538% from FT line. That is Shaq's number man.


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

Maybe with DA hurt NVE and Damon can play with Telly coming of the bench.


----------



## BlazersBlazersBlazers (Sep 15, 2004)

If it is a groin injury that is bad. They are about as nagging as a sprained ankle but they limit your lateral movement sooo much that DA would be even worse at defense than he is now


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BlazersBlazersBlazers</b>!
> If it is a groin injury that is bad. They are about as nagging as a sprained ankle but they limit your lateral movement sooo much that DA would be even worse at defense than he is now


:clap:


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

DA cant get hurt. he's going to Toronto soon...:grinning:


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

Am I reading the stat sheet right? Dallas had more offensive rebounds than we did total rebounds in the first half? Were lucky to only be down 5.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Cheeks continues to force-feed the ball to Zach, who is constantly facing triple-teams.

Ugh.

Seriously - is Cheeks mentally challenged?

-Pop


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kaydow</b>!
> Am I reading the stat sheet right? Dallas had more offensive rebounds than we did total rebounds in the first half? Were lucky to only be down 5.


On one play they had 6 offensive rebounds. Then we came down the court on a fast break and scored on one try. That would be why, but also if the Blazers expect to win this game then they need to rebound much better in the 2nd half.

BFreak


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SodaPopinski</b>!
> Cheeks continues to force-feed the ball to Zach, who is constantly facing triple-teams.
> 
> Ugh.
> ...


Very much so!


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

That Darius Miles dunk was seriously amazing. One of the best dunks I've seen in the last three years.

Wow.

-Pop


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Devin Harris is surprising everyone in the world today. Including himself.

-Pop


----------



## BlazersBlazersBlazers (Sep 15, 2004)

I have a mancrush on Darius Miles


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

We are seriously a horrible free throw shooting team.

Zach just missed two.

Ugh.

-Pop


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Shareef Abdur Arahim?


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> Shareef Abdur Arahim?


Nope. It's Abdur-Rahim.

-Pop


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SodaPopinski</b>!
> 
> 
> Nope. It's Abdur-Rahim.
> ...


I was commenting on the typo on the TV


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

DA had 15 points in the third quarter. Can somebody tell me why he's languishing, getting cold on the bench, while we watch this game get away from us?

Just another mystery in the Cheeks' substitution patterns saga.

Ugh.

-Pop


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> I was commenting on the typo on the TV


Ah. Well it would be par for the course for this KGW broadcast.

-Pop


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Assuming we lose this game, this sits squarely on Cheeks' shoulders again. DA looks like the best scorer in the NBA for the third quarter, and Cheeks benches him and watches a tie game go to a ten point deficit. Then he puts his head in his hands and can't realize why a guy who has been sitting on the bench for 10 minutes can't hit a shot after he put DA back in the game.

A lot of this stuff is simple crap that even fans know.

I was joking earlier, but I honestly believe that Cheeks might be mentally retarded.

Cheeks is 5 for 6 this season in causing our losses (we can't blame the Grizzlies blowout on him, even though he tried everything to make us lose that one, too).

-Pop


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

cheeks isn't why they lost. lack of defensive rebounding is why. The Mavs had 20 more rebounds, and a fair amount of them were offensive rebounds.


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

Dont know if Cheeks can be totally blamed for this game although he shares a good deal of blame in every loss. The man is a true idiot. You ride your guys when there hot. Period. Especially when no one else can hit a freakin shot (see Damon, NVE, SAR, Miles, etc.)

We are a terrible team that has no identity. We beat great teams and loose to crappy ones. ALL THE TIME!:upset:


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> cheeks isn't why they lost. lack of defensive rebounding is why. The Mavs had 20 more rebounds, and a fair amount of them were offensive rebounds.


Riiiight. And Cheeks' odd lineup where he had four guards on the floor against a Dallas lineup that usually had both Dirk Nowitzki and Erick Dampier had nothing to do with that.

You can keep making apologies for Cheeks, but even despite that rebounding discrepancy, we were still in the game before Cheeks sat down a hot-shooting Derek Anderson.

-Pop


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

hey guys still not bad 2-1 on a road trip that most thought we would be 0-3. 

Portland with more rebounds would have won todays game but Dalla was hungry for win. Still no exscuse (sp?) for todays loss though.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I knew we were going to lose when we could never take the lead. They had a span in the 3rd quarter where they turned it over almost 5 times in a row and I think we got like one duece out of it. You can't win when your point guards can't make open shots and your best player only attempts 12 shots. You can talk all you want about rebounds, but if we hit our free throws or Damon actually makes a wide open 3 here n there, we win. If we rebounded along with that, we run away with this game. Dallas really was handing us the game, but we didn't want to take it. Cheeks again proves he has issues. DA is actually shooting well, yet he lets him get cold on the bench in the 4th and they take off with the lead. Cheeks is a horrid coach, and that DS NVE backcourt is the worst thing ever. It just doesn't work. Get ready for the roller coaster fellahs. We will look like Champs one night and Lotto bound another. I am seeing another 41-41 season ahead. This is why we need a more consistent backcourt. When Damon or Exel aren't hitting shots, they are literally useless. They don't do anything else. 2-1 is nice on this trip because I thought we'd be 0-3, but how do you beat the Magic and Heat on back to back nights, then lose to Dallas without Finley?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SodaPopinski</b>!
> 
> 
> Riiiight. And Cheeks' odd lineup where he had four guards on the floor against a Dallas lineup that usually had both Dirk Nowitzki and Erick Dampier had nothing to do with that.
> ...


the Mavs are the 26th best rebounding team, and we're the 11th.

They outhustled us. And played at home.

Maybe blame the team for once, or give credit to the Mavs for outplaying the *team*.


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

Forget blaming Mo, this one falls squarely on the players shoulders. Throw out the numbers and all the other stuff. What it boils down to is that the Blazers had every opportunity in the 3rd and 4th to take this game over and time and time again they blew their chances. They either made a bad decision, turned it over, took a bad shot or missed an open shot. Dallas was doing everything to hand us the game and we didn't take advantage. It was a team loss all the way. It was agonizing to watch them continually waste opportunities. They just didn't deserve to win this one.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

The people that blame this game on Cheeks will be the people that blame every loss on Cheeks. These people are blind to many key factors in winning games when it comes to the players on the court. 

Anyone who sights Portland going to a small lineup and that costing us the game has no stats to base that offf of. Dallas got more rebounds on us when Theo, Randolph, and SAR were in compared to the small lineup we had. Our bigs did a horrible job rebounding today and that can't fall on Cheeks shoulders by any means.

However, the blind Cheeks-haters will also blame the poor FT% on Cheeks as well. They'll also blame Cheeks for Damon missing 4 wide open 3 pointers. 

Now there are many people who blame certain games on Cheeks, and have valid points. However, I'm only responding to the people who blame every loss on Cheeks without any real basis. If you're going to say Cheeks is the main reason for all our losses, you have to say he's the main reason for most our wins. If he has horrible lineups when we lose, those same "horrible" lineups must be great when we win. My guess is the majority of these people have never coached a team before or else they wouldn't be doing this. 

I'd like to blame Cheeks for us going 2-1 on this road trip against the Eastern Conference power Miami Heat, then going into Ortlando a beating a Magic team that hadn't lost a home game or a game against the West, and then a loss against a 9-5 Dallas team who is always amazing at home. Cheeks, what a horrible coaching job you've done, most any team would go 3-0 on this roadtrip.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

it's plain and simple.... When our guards do well we win. When our guards stink up the joint we lose. Tonight DA brought his 'A' game but Damon couldn't hit the broad side of a barn. Neither could Van Exel.

It was unfortunate that Cheeks took DA out when the team needed him most, but that wasn't the only reason why we lost. 

This loss can be put on many shoulders.... Cheeks is just one of them.

We didn't box out....

We didn't handle the zone well....

Zach was triple-teamed and we couldn't adjust....

Miles and Ruben had especially bad games....


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

> I'd like to blame Cheeks for us going 2-1 on this road trip against the Eastern Conference power Miami Heat, then going into Ortlando a beating a Magic team that hadn't lost a home game or a game against the West, and then a loss against a 9-5 Dallas team who is always amazing at home. Cheeks, what a horrible coaching job you've done, most any team would go 3-0 on this roadtrip



Good point. If you told me before this road trip we could go 2-1, I'd take it . . . and run. Brutal road trip with 3 games in 4 days, and we went 2-1. Not bad. As for benching DA in the start of the 4th, well, how long was DA going to keep it up? You ride the hot guy, when he's shown he can carry a team. In the years DA has been here, he hasn't shown that he can consistantly make shots. If you leave DA in, more than likely he come back down to earth and starts firing up bricks. We all know one thing, he would have kept firing them up. Maybe Cheeks felt he'd gone to the well enough with DA, and especially with a sore groin, DA had done all he could do. I know many of you will dissagree, but I don't think leaving DA in would have made a difference. The same people who criticize Cheeks for pulling DA, would have criticized him for leaving DA in too long, had DA gone cold.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>NateBishop3</b>!
> 
> This loss can be put on many shoulders.... Cheeks is just one of them.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry. Maybe I'm beating a dead horse, but isn't that what the organization is paying Cheeks for - to get the team to play winning basketball? Maybe I'm giving too much credit to NBA coaches, but isn't it Cheeks' job to help the team make adjustments if certain things aren't working?

This is going to be an ongoing argument. Many of you see our guards missing shots. I see horrible offensive play-calling and execution leading to difficult shots with less than 5 seconds on the game clock. When you don't run an offense, it's pretty difficult to hit shots consistently. Three of our five starters (Damon, DA and Zach) have been staples on this team since Cheeks arrived. There's absolutely no excuse for this team to not be running solid plays with the sort of chemistry they should have. And then, as many others have pointed out, Cheeks has a strange knack for resting players who have been performing well (see: Derek being benched to start the 4th quarter and watching Dallas go on a 12-4 run to put the game out of reach).

Seriously guys, how is that NOT coaching? Do you all suppose it's just a coincidence that our guards were all admirable outside shooters until they played under Mo? Not hitting shots is an easy excuse, but no team in the NBA is going to shoot well if they are standing around until there's 8 seconds left on the shot clock, and then starting their "offense." Oh, sure, you can blame Damon for dribbling too much, but Damon's not stupid - if you call ball-movement plays, there will be ball-movement. But Cheeks is obsessed with playing a two man game with a guard and a post-player, which is the easiest scheme to defend in the league. Play tight on the guard and front the post. Duh. This almost always results in a difficult shot with the clock about to expire.

It's not rocket science, people. You all watch just as much basketball as I do.

No, we did not rebound the ball well today. But Dallas was trying to hand us the game all day. We were out-rebounded by 20, but we still were in this game until the waning minutes of the 4th quarter. A mediocre coach gets you through those situations. But we almost have to play a perfect game to have a chance to win with Maurice steering the ship. Which is a huge tribute to the talent on this team that we are even 6-6 to this point.

-Pop


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

> but isn't it Cheeks' job to help the team make adjustments if certain things aren't working?


Considering we were down big early to Miami and Olando, we made drastic adjustments and pulled out two big road victories. We've came back to win more games than we've given up leads. So the adjustment argue just doesn't stand up.



> This is going to be an ongoing argument. Many of you see our guards missing shots. I see horrible offensive play-calling and execution leading to difficult shots with less than 5 seconds on the game clock. When you don't run an offense, it's pretty difficult to hit shots consistently. Three of our five starters (Damon, DA and Zach) have been staples on this team since Cheeks arrived. There's absolutely no excuse for this team to not be running solid plays with the sort of chemistry they should have. And then, as many others have pointed out, Cheeks has a strange knack for resting players who have been performing well (see: Derek being benched to start the 4th quarter and watching Dallas go on a 12-4 run to put the game out of reach).


Much like politics, you can cite examples or stats to help prove your point. For most every run Dallas made, we had a run to match it. If it's horrible coaching letting Dallas go on a run, it's great coaching when we go on a run. Does Portland have horrible offensive possessions? Yes, without a doubt. Do they run a lot of good plays leaving wide open 3 pointers for our gaurds who can hit them, yet they miss them? Yes. It goes both ways. Having coached I would ride my hot players a little longer than my normal rotation, but not much because I didn't want them to start getting tired legs that they would never be able to regain when I needed them down the stretch.



> But Cheeks is obsessed with playing a two man game with a guard and a post-player,


Correction, the NBA is obsessed with playing a two man game. The Lakers and Spurs ran a lot of two man sets during their championship runs. It's a flaw of the NBA game and Cheeks is guilty of it, but so are some of the "great" coaches in this league.



> Seriously guys, how is that NOT coaching? Do you all suppose it's just a coincidence that our guards were all admirable outside shooters until they played under Mo?


That sounds all good and factual, but that isn't the case. Damon shot 40.2% in the 2001 season under Dunleavy. Last season Damon shot 40.1% under Mo. That's with a team with less talent around him where he was forced to take harder shots and didn't have the luxary of people like Sabonis and Pippen getting him wide open jumpers. Damon's 3pt percentage under Mo is higher than it's every been, it just so happens that this year he's not hitting the open 3's early in the season, but he's proven under Mo's "horrible" offense that he can shoot near 40% from deep. Not to mention that under Mo Damon has a a 6:1 assist to turnover ratio, which is incredible, and would be near impossible in the leagues most poorly ran offense.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

The Blazers didn't look good because they played a team better then them.
It's not to say they couldn't have beaten them..
but they would have to play an A+ game to beat a better team.


When they play a better team,that 's when their shortcomings
are exposed.
Portland's defense is better than their offense..
game over.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

I didn't watch the game..but these are horrible stats:

Dallas shot under 40 percent (31-of-78) but made up for it by outrebounding Portland, 57-33, including a 21-9 edge on the offensive boards.

ballgame


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I think Cheeks is a crappy coach, but on this road trip, he did a pretty good job. I liked a lot of what I saw as far as substitutions and line up aggressivness in Miami. Orlando I thought cheeks did a decent job, but not great, and this last game I think there were two real flaws, However, those flaws did not cost the game any more then poor play did. Every coach that loses should be able to point to a couple of areas that he should have navigated better. Some of the fault lies on Cheeks, but I do not blame him for this last loss nearly as much as most of the earlier losses.

flaw 1- taking out DA, the only hot shooter/scorer at the time.
flaw 2- Cheeks needs to insist that Zach gets more touches early on. Plays do not need to be run for him to create touches for him. Zach was well defended today, but I stil saw a lot of times that he could have been fed the ball. The more he shoots, the more he scores, the more he rebounds on O and D. Zach can get lazy in games, and it is Cheeks job to make sure that Zach stays charged up.


----------

